# Serious Questions: NEED A REPLY



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

I am really concerned right now. 

1. I have not handled little hedgie for about a week because of school starting. :x I think he has gotten a little unfamiliar with me since then. How do I get him to like me again?
2. He has a 9x9 playpen but needs more space and its getting REALLY annoying because we are running out of space. His huge sleeping area and wheel is getting ridiculous and I'm not going to have them take up half of his cage. Any ideas?
I have been sick recently, for about 3 days. :? :? 
First day:
Headaches, weakness, cold chills, clamminess, sore throat
2nd Day:
Lightheadedness, weakness, cold chills, sore throat
Today:
Stomachaches, sore throat

I have handled Quilliam today and I don't know if he has caught what I have, because he had a little runny nose. I don't know if it was wet, or if it was runny. If you know, then please REPLY

*I need a REPLY, SO REPLY!*


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: A whole BUNCH of questions!*

I'm not sure what you're asking...


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've edited it. Read it again, please. Now you may understand.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

1. the only way to get him used to you again is to spend time with him every day.

2. He has to have a wheel and a sleeping area so i'm not sure what you want to know here.

did you handle him while you were sick? if you didn't then he probably didn't catch anything from you as its not really common for them to catch colds from people.


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

I did handle him today. Today I have Sore Throat and Stomachaches.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

if you handled him today he wouldn't be sick from it already


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

But will he?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

probably not, but there are no guarentees i would limit handling him till you're feeling better...but chances are you aren't contagious anymore. Also you say his play pen in 9x9? ...what do you mean? feet? cubes?


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

Inches.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

9 inches x 9 inches is _way_ to small for a cage. You say 'play pen' - do you mean play pen or cage? If play pen, what is the size of the cage? _Minimum_ should really be 1 foot x 2 feet but ideally you want 4 or more square feet (if not 6 sq feet) of space for the hedgie. Especially important when you start putting in the wheel & house & food, etc.

There's lots of recommendations for different cages on here. A good cheap solution would be to switch to a large sterlite bin if expense is a factor.

Do you have any photos of your set up? I would be interested to see them.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

There are certain types of illnesses we get that hedgies can get, too. Pink eye and bordatella (which causes kennel cough for them), as well as herpes, are a few that are passed to animals for sure. I always recommend to anyone who is sick or begins feeling like they will be sick, no matter what the illness: take extra precautions. Wash your hands using soap and hot water before cleaning the cage or picking your hedgie up for the day. I also change my shirt so there's nothing on the surface, which my hedgie will touch.

When it comes to handling, you should be picking your hedgie up and checking on him for a few minutes at least each day, even if it's just to wake him up, check his legs and do an overall inspection for signs of illness, and put him back under the hidey spot a few minutes later. Things get tangled around their legs during playtime, and being sick can kill them in a few days. A week is way too long to go without having any interaction, which is also why he's reacting the way he is now. I go to school too and am gone 9-5 with a lot of homework when I get home--hedgies in sleep sacks make really good homework companions. Keep handling him and interacting and he'll go back to his normal self, normally within a few days--be sure to wash your hands first.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You mentioned that space is limited and if that is the case having room for the wheel is priority. Instead of using a hard sided hiding spot, like a plastic igloo or wooden house I would just use a fleece blanket, they take up less space and hedgehog can run on top of it when he is not sleeping under it. That way it is not really taking up space in the cage. Lots of people on here make due with smaller cages because of space issues (myself included). A playpen Or a hedgehog proof room are a big help. I use a hallway and block off the doorways. You could also use a bathroom either let him run around on the floor or in an empty bath tub. The playpen has to be bigger than the cage or there is no point in having one.



silvercat said:


> 9 inches x 9 inches is _way_ to small for a cage. You say 'play pen' - do you mean play pen or cage? If play pen, what is the size of the cage? _Minimum_ should really be 1 foot x 2 feet but ideally you want 4 or more square feet (if not 6 sq feet) of space for the hedgie. Especially important when you start putting in the wheel & house & food, etc.


I really hope that you meant that he has a separate playpen that is only 9x9 inches and his cage is bigger than that. I don't see how you would even fit a wheel inside a 9x9 cage. Where would you even buy one, I don't think I've seem them that small even for mice.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> A playpen Or a hedgehog proof room are a big help. I use a hallway and block off the doorways. You could also use a bathroom either let him run around on the floor or in an empty bath tub.


Just a note on letting hedgies (or any pet) play on the floor - watch out for what type of cleaner your family uses. I have a swiffer wet jet which I absolutely love for cleaning the tile in the kitchen & bathroom - really does work wonders. That said, the cleaner can be toxic to animals so Sylvie doesn't go anywhere near these areas.

(Best cleaners I still say are vinegar & water with a little baking soda for the tough spots - still trying to figure a way to get this solution into the wet jet refill bottle)


----------

